# Halo vs 3D



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

So far I am using Halo in roller areas and lower buss cables with good luck other than that I don't think it is necessary. 3D will have a higher break strength so you can serve it tighter.


----------



## mdharcher (Sep 8, 2006)

halo .14 is all i use anymore. its holds better for me than 3d. Its worth the extra to me.


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Which do you prefer for your end serving and why? I like them both...have my reasons for one or the other but what are yours?
> 
> Trying to decide what I want to order for my own personal building this go around.
> 
> ...


Hey are you any relation to that Brown Hornet dude from years ago? :teeth:

Tell Hinky you want Halo .014... not that your Hoyts will chew up servings, but they do look and last much longer!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

lol...my old 3D buddy....

Hinky has made me plenty of strings with Halo....this is for my own building. I get bored and like to make a set from time to time :wink:


----------



## Rageking (Jan 15, 2012)

Try angel majesty i think its better than both halo and 3D


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

tuckarch said:


> Hey are you any relation to that Brown Hornet dude from years ago? :teeth:
> 
> Tell Hinky you want Halo .014... not that your Hoyts will chew up servings, but they do look and last much longer!!


CMON dont stir the hornets nest up!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rageking said:


> Try angel majesty i think its better than both halo and 3D


not gonna happen...but thanks for the suggestion. :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dwagoner said:


> CMON dont stir the hornets nest up!!!


He and I go WAAAAY back....he knows how to poke the Hive and not get stung :wink:


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

.18 3d serves smaller than .10 halo. 3d lays flat and halo stays round. They both are great serving can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I ment .14 halo, sorry


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info....:thumb:

I wont personally go skinny on the serving. I tend to like a little fatter string and serving....gives me a touch lower letoff and a touch firmer wall :wink: 

But not too fat


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I wont personally go skinny on the serving. I tend to like a little fatter string and serving....gives me a touch lower letoff and a touch firmer wall :wink:


Which is exactly why i prefer 3D! I like thicker serving for the cables stops.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

What bow will this be for and what string material are you using?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

nickel shooter5 said:


> .18 3d serves smaller than .10 halo. 3d lays flat and halo stays round. They both are great serving can't go wrong with either one.


Bad info here. This is not the case at all.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

I prefer halo. It works better. It seems to hold up better.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Rageking said:


> Try angel majesty i think its better than both halo and 3D


 I agree with Angel Majesty being in general better than halo or 3D. It is so good it will last longer than the strands will. However, it only comes in black and it will tend to produce more peep sight rotation than Halo or 3D will.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I do not get peep rotation with any material used for center serving, and certainly not Majesty.

Majesty is available in some colors but not through BCY. The story I heard is that BCY wanted to buy uncolored Majesty and make it available in all colors, Angel said no, so BCY only buys the black.

Unknown if Lancaster buys Majesty from BCY or direct from Angel. If direct from Angel, they may be able to special order the colors. The Angel website shows a royal red and a royal blue along with some other rather pale colors.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

If you want to try something different, look at Power Pro Braided Spectra fishing line. Much less expensive than any BCY material, and lays out like Halo. I've made two strings so far and have been impressed. You'll need to transfer the material from a bulk spool to an empty spool that will fit in a serving tool, other than that, treat it like any other serving material. To me it feels a little slicker than Halo, but even when used in center serving, I haven't had any problem with BCY D-Loop material gripping and holding. I've also used it for tying nocking points and serving peeps.

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/power_pro_v2/products/powerpro_super_lines.html

It's available in only four colors; the Green is almost black, red is close to BCY Mountain Berry. 

Here's the chart to convert test weight to line diameter:








I've found 100 yard packages on ebay for less than $10.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FS560 said:


> I do not get peep rotation with any material used for center serving, and certainly not Majesty.
> 
> Majesty is available in some colors but not through BCY. The story I heard is that BCY wanted to buy uncolored Majesty and make it available in all colors, Angel said no, so BCY only buys the black.
> 
> Unknown if Lancaster buys Majesty from BCY or direct from Angel. If direct from Angel, they may be able to special order the colors. The Angel website shows a royal red and a royal blue along with some other rather pale colors.


I don't think he was talking about using it for center serving and causing an issue....I was asking about end servings which is probably more likely to be causing the issues mentioned. Either way...color options are also a key. And you know me.....I don't ask about a lot of things but when I want info on two things those are the only things I want to know about for a reason :wink: 



Praeger said:


> If you want to try something different, look at Power Pro Braided Spectra fishing line. Much less expensive than any BCY material, and lays out like Halo. I've made two strings so far and have been impressed. You'll need to transfer the material from a bulk spool to an empty spool that will fit in a serving tool, other than that, treat it like any other serving material. To me it feels a little slicker than Halo, but even when used in center serving, I haven't had any problem with BCY D-Loop material gripping and holding. I've also used it for tying nocking points and serving peeps.
> 
> http://www.powerpro.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/power_pro_v2/products/powerpro_super_lines.html
> 
> ...


I love Power Pro for fishing....and I know it would work great for servings....even have buddies that use it. BUT I have no desire to use it. Colors aren't right....price is as I can get it for about half off....but I don't want red serving or that color green. When PP starts to wear it starts to kind of turn whiteish green. It looks like crap...I know I fish with it :wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Do not get your panties in a wad Darrel. Someone else offered an observation about majesty and i answered. You only have censorship rights to your posts and threads on this forum prior to hitting the button.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FS560 said:


> Do not get your panties in a wad Darrel. Someone else offered an observation about majesty and i answered. You only have censorship rights to your posts and threads on this forum prior to hitting the button.


lol I don't wear panties so they aren't bunched up :wink: 

I was just saying why I responded that I wasn't looking at Majesty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

